# Buckets of Pie cherries! What to do with!



## DENALI (Mar 25, 2008)

Well our neighbor gave us several gallons worth of pie cherries. Have no idea what to do with them all. I have been wanting to start canning (veggies) and i have jars, pressure canner and all of that but my ball food preservation book isnt here yet so i don't have any canning recipes for cherries. 
Anyone have any cherry pie filling recipes that can be canned? We just finished pitting them all, found an old hand crank cherry pitter at a local antique store this morning that worked perfectly! Neighbor is letting us pick more cherries tonight and i reckon that we will end up with another 5 gallon bucket full or so. 
Thanks for any ideas!


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

Everything you need is available online at NCHFP. http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/how/can2_fruit.html

It is the source for the BBB and the Ball Complete Book. You'll find the instructions there for canning cherries whole, cherry syrup, cherry jams and jellies, cherry pie filling (need Clear jel for that), etc. More than enough info to get you started.

Then check out freshpreserving.com as that is the Ball website and has additional recipes.

If she gave you gallons I'm sure glad you have a cherry pitter. 

PS: cherries don't have to be pressure canned, just BWB


----------

